# How to get non-IT jobs holding H1B visa



## nagamani (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently got H1B visa. I am trying for IT jobs as well as for Non-IT jobs like banking sector etc. For IT jobs, I have posted in Dice and Monster. But for Non-IT jobs, I am not able to find them and how to apply for them. Please tell me the way I can search for any jobs in US(banking sector, data entry jobs etc). Where can I find Non-IT jobs. Also, what will be other Non-IT jobs. I have 3 years of experience in IT.

Thanks,
Nagamani


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your post is a bit confusing to me. You are currently in the US on an H1B visa in an IT position and have a total of three years experience in IT?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally an H1B visa is linked to a specific job with a specific employer. If you have a H1B visa, you presumably have a job. Changing jobs means you'd have to get your new employer to sponsor you for a new visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

